
The VC walking dead - hko
http://venturebeat.com/2009/04/03/the-vc-walking-dead-extended-edition/
======
alain94040
You mean we may get some investigative journalism going? That would be a nice
change.

Instead of copying and pasting press releases, making your own news will get
you noticed, bring you more traffic, and establish you as a rainmaker. Ever
wonder how TechCrunch got started?

For all of you who complain about bland news, the VC walking dead is an easy
area to investigate, with a lot of potential for juicy, visible stories, in
line with the current national headlines about the economy.

------
mattmaroon
"Warburg Pincus LLC has been taken off the list of the walking dead. The data
did not reflect the $15 billion fund it closed last April."

Easy to overlook $15b.

